# BACnet-Client selber bauen - Tipps?



## vierlagig (16 September 2010)

um das 15,5k€-Angebot des Lieferanten nicht annehmen zu müssen, hat man mich dazu verdonnert, die "zählerwerte" doch _einfach_ abzufragen und in eine Datenbank zu schreiben ... letzteres stellt kein Problem dar, vorne rum wirds dünne...

ein BACnet-Server ist vorhanden, aber wie bau ich mir einen BACnet-client? Programmiersprache ist da erstmal wurscht, mir wäre ja eine Bibliothek am liebsten, aber alles was ich bisher dazu gefunden habe, scheint noch nicht das zu sein, was ich wirklich brauche...

Hat hier schon mal einer nen BACnet-Client gebaut? kann grad paar Tipps gut vertragen... gibts nicht ne einfache dll, die ich in ein C#-Projekt einbinden kann? son libnodave für GLTs???


----------



## vierlagig (17 September 2010)

mittlerweile bin ich mir dann auch relativ sicher, dass ich nicht über OPC gehen will


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 September 2010)

Ist das vieleicht was:

http://bacsharp.sourceforge.net/

oder

http://sourceforge.net/projects/bacnetbrowser/


----------



## vierlagig (17 September 2010)

ohje, auf die idee google, bing und co. zu benutzen bin ich ja gar nicht gekommen.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 September 2010)

*Neeh echt...*

Ja, gehen denn dies Projekte nicht in deine Richtung?


----------



## vierlagig (17 September 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Ja, gehen denn dies Projekte nicht in deine Richtung?



bacsharp ist leer
bacbrowser enthält nur eine exe, eine config und eine dll ... die dll könnte evtl. weiterhelfen, ist aber nicht beschrieben. die zu zerlegen hab ich mir als nächstes vorgenommen.

(allerdings hab ich das schon vor meinem post gefunden und gemappt gehabt, ich dachte eher daran, dass es jemanden gibt, der sich damit schon mal auseinandergesetzt hat und mir aus seiner erfahrung heraus sagen kann, nimm die und die dll, mit dem und dem aufruf kannst du den und den wert abholen...)

am interessantesten bisher ist die chm in http://sourceforge.net/projects/bacnet/files/


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 September 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> bacbrowser enthält nur eine exe, eine config und eine dll ... die dll könnte evtl. weiterhelfen, ist aber nicht beschrieben. die zu zerlegen hab ich mir als nächstes vorgenommen.



Nee, da gibts auch code:

http://bacnetbrowser.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/bacnetbrowser/trunk/


----------



## S5-Bastler (17 September 2010)

Im Wikipedia Beitrag über BACnet sind ja auch einige Links über das Protokoll, vieleicht ist da ja was dabei.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BACnet


----------



## noha (25 September 2010)

Hallo, 
ich habe auf anderem Weg schon versucht Ihnen eine Info zu senden, ev. hat das nicht geklappt. Die INH-GmbH baut seit Jahren programmierbare BACnet-Gateways auch unter 1000.-€. Siehe INH-HHO.de. Wenn Sie mir eine Kontaktmail senden unter 
nhartleb@inh-hho.de 
erhalten Sie weitere Infos.
MFG, Norbert Hartleb.


----------



## Markus Rupp (28 September 2010)

schon mal an eine saia gedacht?? sind zertifizierte bacnet-implementationen und können auch mit allerlei protokollen arbeiten (unter anderem profibus als slave) die bekommst du vermutlich schon duetlich unter 1000€ über firma, und die dinger sind ebend frei programmierbare spsen


----------



## vierlagig (28 September 2010)

danke und danke... habe mit hilfe der bekannten methode des reverse engineerings das problem lösen können. warte jetzt nur noch auf den db-admin... kellerkinder...


----------

